# PC schaltet sich allein ab



## preetyasta (10. April 2007)

Ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe, hab mir den PC selbst zusammengebaut
Hardware:
Gehäuse Raidmax-Smilodon 
 Xilence 600 Watt ATX low-noise Netzteil
 Asus P5W DH Deluxe
 Intel P D945 2x 3,4GB S775 ATX Dual Core Box
 Gecube X 1950 Pro 256 MB DDR3
 2x MDT  DDR2-800 1024MB
 2x SATA II Samsung SP2504 -250GB
 LG  DVD Brenner H42N
 LG  CD   Laufwerk
 Floppy Laufwerk
 Sitecom Multi Reader 

Problem: 
 1.Liest Hardware im Bios, aber der PC schaltet sich dann irgendwann von allein aus .
 2.Win XP Setup läuft , nach Frage Controller hab ich auch schnell F6 gedrückt,wenn
    ich Diskette einlege oder schon früher schaltet sich der PC  von allein aus. 
Ich bin am Ende ,viel gelesen, aber nicht schlauer. Weiß nicht weiter. 
Wer kann mir helfen. wär sehr dankbar.z.Z.Win 98 / P3 450 wollt gern Ostern PC ausrangieren,leider bin ich froh den alten noch zu haben.
SATA Platten sind auf Sata 1 + Sata 3 ,Jumper hab ich auch schon entfernt.Würd er nicht einfach ausgehen , hät ich wenigstens Win XP installiert.
   Danke für jeden Tip


----------



## klecksfuss (10. April 2007)

Huhu,
also ich tippe auf Überhitzung. Hatte selbe Situation bei meinem Notebook (ist immer aus gegangen), habs gereinigt und es lief wieder.

Selbst zusammengebaut, ja? Kühler läuft? Kühler sitzt richtig drauf? Wärmeleitpaste vergessen?


----------



## ojamaney (10. April 2007)

Fehlersuche:

1. prüfen ob auch wirklich alle Stromkabel angeschlossen sind (Grafikkarte usw)
2. CPU-Lüfter auf richtigen Sitz prüfen
2.1 Wenn es ein "grosser" Lüfter mit niedriger Drehzahl ist, dann im BIOS unter Hardware-Monitor die Drehzahlprüfung deaktivieren.
3. Erstmal nur eine Festplatte anschliessen, an SATA 1 (evtl austauschen wenn Fehler wieder auftritt)
4. Erstmal nur einen RAM-Baustein benutzen (evtl austauschen wenn Fehler wieder auftritt)
5. Alles was man nicht für die Installation von XP braucht, abklemmen. (2tes DVD, Soundkarte usw)

Viel Glück,


----------



## preetyasta (10. April 2007)

klecksfuss hat gesagt.:


> Huhu,
> also ich tippe auf Überhitzung. Hatte selbe Situation bei meinem Notebook (ist immer aus gegangen), habs gereinigt und es lief wieder.
> 
> Selbst zusammengebaut, ja? Kühler läuft? Kühler sitzt richtig drauf? Wärmeleitpaste vergessen?



Hatte 3 Kühler im  Gehäuse vorinstalliert und der von der CPU ist auch fest. Wo ich den Pentium ( Box) gekauft hab, meinten sie, bräuchte keine Warmleitpaste wär alles dabei.
Laufen auch alle Kühler. Hab noch ´n Tip bekommen, kann ich aber erst morgen ausprobieren.


----------

